# Stamps...



## Kat_Bath (5 September 2012)

Am I right in thinking that if I want all the stamps I'll have to buy them from Royal Mail online as they won't be in all POs? 
Personally, I'd rather get as many as I can from the PO...
I haven't bought any yet but would quite like a few...
I'm on my 17th fifty pence out of 29 and im getting all of them through circulation rather than buying them as I like to make things harder for myself!


----------



## teapot (5 September 2012)

Ah a topic close to my heart for work reasons.

From what I've heard, apparently the POs won't sell them individually, you have to buy x amount. Whereas online, you can get one of each in a complete set.

Re the coins - im doing the same but am only have 6 so far


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 September 2012)

Not sure re stamps but am also collecting the coins in circulation rather than buying them. I only have 5 but that does include the equestrian one 

Am impressed you have 17 coins!


----------



## Kat_Bath (5 September 2012)

Hmmm. May have to buy a set then. Shame but if it's not possible to buy through 'circulation', it's not possible.
The coins thing started when I got two in my change a couple of weeks back and since the olympics started I've gotten a good few more. Fingers crossed I manage all otherwise I'll be  
I have a couple spare, tho can't remember which, I'll let you know when home from London!


----------



## meandmyself (7 October 2012)

I've just got the equestrian 50p. I'm a happy bunny because it means I have the full set.


----------



## Faithkat (7 October 2012)

I've got all the 50p except shooting, taekwondo and weightlifting - anyone got any swops?  I haven't "bought" any, they are all from general circulation.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 October 2012)

I have equestrian, canoeing or kayaking, rhythmic gymnastics and football.

I also have one with someone's legs in shorts with the London Eye in the background but it doesn't have the 2012 logo on so guess it isn't 1


----------



## Twizzel (9 October 2012)

This post reminded me of a slight mistake my dad made, he collects stamps and ordered a first day cover of every team GB set of stamps... over £200 later he realised it was a rather costly mistake!


----------



## meandmyself (22 October 2012)

Twizzel said:



			This post reminded me of a slight mistake my dad made, he collects stamps and ordered a first day cover of every team GB set of stamps... over £200 later he realised it was a rather costly mistake!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, ouch.


----------

